# Nor-Cal events



## 2 Many Toys (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys I am new to the forum and I just wanted to know where I ca find DB Drag and other Nor Cal events listed? 

Thanks


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Event Locator

Events

United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) - Scheduled Events

Events are rare in Norcal. When they do come around, everyone usually keeps each other posted.


----------

